# sick frog



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

i just got my frog on sunday at night and its very skiny, guess i wont be able to do fecal here so ill try with what i got.

I found today panacur, the one used to treat pigs and hens, its at 4% with
Fenbendazol
Metil-5-(feni-tio)-bencimidazol-2-carbamato

sorry its in spanish, but will give you the idea

also found a national prduct used to treat horses, pigs, sheeps, goats, and cows; its made from albendazole at 20% no formula but it says that is used to treat:

Round Gastrointestinal Worms (haemonchus spp., Ostertragia spp., Bunostomun sp., Strongyloides spp., Nematodirus spp., Toxocara spp., Oesophagostomun spp., Chabertia spp., Trichuris spp.)

Tenias (Moniezia expansa, Monieza benedeni)

Lung Worms (Dictyocaulus viviparus)

And Something in the liver (Fasciola form the liver, Fasciola gigantica)


So the quetion is should i use both, make a mix or stay only with one or try them separate, any suggestion!!!!


----------



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

forgot to post a picture so here it is


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I am sorry but I can't help you out with the medications, I havn't needed to use them yet, but probley why nobody is responding is because most of the people that know something are off at a huge frog meeting.
I had an Auratus that looked like that a few days after I got it, I am pretty sure it died of stress. Just make sure you arn't stressing him out any more then you have.
Good luck, Curt.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, poor us no IAD. Sux but cant travel that far, too strapped for cash. Anyhow, about that frog. It does look very sick and Im not sure about the Panacur. That is what I am treating my frogs with that have hookworms. I replied on your other post and showed you a pic of my frog that passed. I would try to get a hold of Dr. Frye. He is very helpful. I sent him a fecal and he called me the very same day he recieved it to tell me the results. I spent @ 15 minutes on the phone with him, and I dont know any other Dr. that would give you that much of his time. I got the meds from him within 3 days of talking to him. I dont thing I can give you his #, but if you PM me I believe I'm aloud. Good luck with your froggie. Hope he makes it....Sara


----------



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks for your help, i guess ill stop giving panucur to the forgs, dont want to over doze them


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Panacur is the brand that we use. I don't know if what you have is the exact same thing, but in my opinion, you are not going to do the frog any harm by continuing using it. No more harm than the frog has right now. I think it will help him if you continue to use it. Just the one though, don't mix them.
Until you get an answer from a "professional"


----------



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

yes i havent mix them just wanted to know wich one would be better, im using panacur for pigs, hte other one available here its for horses, but i read that its not suposed to feed the animals for more than 4 days, dont know if happens the same with the frogs

that why i stoped and will wait for the pros answer, but thanks again


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I would try a medication also to help with feeding or to give the frogs appetite a boost.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Do you actually know if the frog has parasites? If not, then don't medicate until you have a fecal done that comes back positive. There is no point in medicating a condition that doesn't exist. Frogs can get that skinny by simply not being fed properly. This thread will help you in treating your frog: http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=22383


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

PDFanatic said:


> I would try a medication also to help with feeding or to
> give the frogs appetite a boost.


ARG...just trying any old medication to help with a feeding boost isn't an answer. Only certain drugs can help stimulate appetite, and panacur isn't one of them. Don't just start giving out medications without doing some research first. Dispensing laws are different here than South America - so a good idea might be listing the make up of different medications and seeing what is closest to what we use.

The type of panacur that is used in the US is the stuff dispensed for dogs. It is in a powder form, and needs to be ground up with a mortar and pestle. I don't know if you can find that type, but that is the type you should have on hand. But, like others have said, don't medicate until you know what you are medicating for!!!

First, I would try getting the frog into a temporary container, bigger than the deli cup he is currently in, provide leave litter &/or plant cuttings and feed him! More than anything, the frog looks underweight. 

Since you are in Central/South America sending a fecal though the mail isn't a real option.


----------



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

actually i found a doctor that cna dot a fecal exam to the frog, but i havent got time to search for a fresh fecal sample, im in my final exams, but i think it could be agression, becausee seems that the big frog is allways following the little one, just a though.

i already stoped giving him panacur, and the one i used was the one for pigs, not for dogs.

to all of you thanks


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I would use Metronidazole asap. It is an anti-bacterial and anti-parasitic medication that should stimulate appetite.

Just be careful with dosage. I would contact Dr. Frye about the medication. http://www.fryebrothersfrogs.com


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

Any update on this poor guy's condition? Skinny frogs make me sad, especially when sold like that


----------



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

so far no parasites, i run fecals with a lab here, its all normal. but the frog still skinny maybe not as it was ill try to get a good pic, but i havent take him/her out and dont have a very good lens iill take pics tomorrow, if possible today but thanks for being asking for it condition, ill start with some pedialite, but havent found small sizes guess ill have to buy one for every day.

any other suggestions will be very accepted.


----------



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

in case some one is waiting for me to post pics again, ill have to say sorry, the frog is still alive dont worry, but since i added cirkets to the diet one of them the fater one is allwais on the top level and the other one stays donw and its really har to get a shot or to grab it so i wont stress him/her, so wait untill hey have no more crikets the they both would go up to hunt flies and then it will be easier to get a shot.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

FF larva has been known to help fatten up frogs. Just something else to try...


----------



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

well i got him (hpefully a male) up today with a lot of FF, since they do fly and i got a few bad pictures to compare

























and this is how he was

















i can't see much improvement but he looks happy.
and yes ive tried FF larva but the dont move that much so they dont eat them all. but im still willing to try anithing.
for those that told me to use pedialite its too expensive for me to buy a bottle every day just for a couple of drops. its not that its too expensive its like $2.50 each bottle but its just too much for me. to do it for a week


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Why would you need to buy a bottle per day? Pedialyte is used as a hydrating soak, and the solution itself keeps for much longer than a week when stored properly.


----------



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

it says in the bottle that shouldnt be used after 24 hours opening


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Have you tried termites? Someone just recently posted that they are eligible to ship them. Termites are very high in cholesterol.


----------



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

ill look for termites havent seen them arrond here but ill try, and thanks for the info


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

If you refrigerate the pedialyte after opening, it will be okay. The warning about not using after 24 hours refers to use in humans when considering oral consumption. Just keep an eye on the pedialyte to make sure it isn't turning cloudy because that is usually a sign that bacteria are proliferating in it.

Plus you will want to let any pedialyte that you use on the frog warm up to room temperature prior to administration.

Bill


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Is anyone else amazed that this frog is still ticking? When I saw the first photo I didn't think he had much of a chance of saving it. Great Job so far! Hopefully you get them completely out of the woods.


----------



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

its being really hard, not having all the help you get there, her no vets, no pet hospitals, nothing but with a bit of effort i mange to fing some people to do something some other to tell me acouple of thingsand of course all the help ive got for this forum.
thats teh only reason he (hpfully a he) is still alive and actually alittle, almost nothing but hes fatter, hes eating like a pig now, yesterday i feed them, and wait to see how many crikets he get, i count like 30-35 and after a while i feed them a couple of flies and they both where all crasy hunting flies, guess its not right to giv them that much i a day but i had time and wanted to make sure hes hungry and eating well.
if it turns out to be ok and i have a couple hope soon i can hear some calling.


----------



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

after a long time i fell happy, this budy is getting fatter, ill try to get a good picture of him.
ive being feding them like 3 time a day, so i guess the other frog is fat a this time but i try to feed only the skiny one while the other frog is somewhere else in the tank, at least he/she is getting better.

thanks for all the help you gave me.
im sure he apreciate your coments


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm glad that he is getting heavier, it sounds like he is going to make it, which is pretty good from looking at what he looked like when you got him.

Good Luck, Curt.


----------



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

sorry for the pics but you can see some improvement, ill try a better shor as soon as i have time.


----------

